# Anyone else experiencing reduced power/steady check engine light?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Turn the car back on and press OnStar button and ask for diagnostic check. The car is trying to tell you it's sick and needs to be checked out by the dealership ASAP.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I find it crazy that people will actually ignore the check engine light for that long and just keep driving.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I find it crazy that people will actually ignore the check engine light for that long and just keep driving.


Penny.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

A SWAG in the dark, it may be a coil pack like I had but anything can cause reduced engine power. I had similar situation where OnStart told me to continue driving it till the CEL came on and stayed on. It was the Turnpike and apparently its frown upon to use any service on the turnpike besides state farm. I had USAA do similar to a guy on a flat and he ended up riding on the wheel till he got past the toll booths.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gpjustinn said:


> First off, a little about my car... 2014 Chevy Cruze LTZ/RS 1.4L, Automatic Transmission...
> 
> Last week my check engine light came on during the way to the car wash... I pulled over and restarted the car, thinking maybe the light came on in error. The light still came on after I turned the car back on. I continued to the car wash and washed my car, then went home. The next day, during my lunch hour at work, I noticed the light had gone away, no worries. Well, this week (Monday) the check engine light came back on, and now I'm also experiencing reduced power. When I turn on the car for the first time, it runs normal for a while, but it seems after I drive it for a few minutes, it starts to have reduced power while accelerating, and also slows down when going uphill (and by uphill, I mean the very small inclines on the freeway when going over an overpass). The power is so reduced, that I was driving down the highway (speed limit 75mph) and I went up a small incline and the speed reduced to the lower 70's/upper 60's, I literally pushed the pedal all the way down to the floor and it did not shift to a lower gear as to speed up! I had an oil changed scheduled for this Saturday morning, but since I now need to have my car looked at, I will be dropping my car off tomorrow after work. Is anyone else having this problem???


Hey there,

Very sorry for this. We would be happy to look into this further for you, and get you into the dealership if needed. We are just a private message away. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gpjustinn (Jun 30, 2014)

Update on my situation. Got a call from the dealership this morning... They stated that the turbo on my car was bad. They ordered the part and will be replacing it tomorrow morning, and it should be ready by the end of the day. Not too sure on the details as to how it was "bad", but I'll find out tomorrow and keep yall posted.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Gpjustinn said:


> Update on my situation. Got a call from the dealership this morning... They stated that the turbo on my car was bad. They ordered the part and will be replacing it tomorrow morning, and it should be ready by the end of the day. Not too sure on the details as to how it was "bad", but I'll find out tomorrow and keep yall posted.


Normally you hear a 2011-12 going bad because the pin broke. Hopefully it's an isolated incident as I haven't heard anyone with a 14 kill a turbo on a stock setup.


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

Does a check engine light come in more than one colour.I had seen check engine lights over the years on other cars but can't remember what colour.I was told that check engine light comes in 3 colours white,orange and red depending on what the problem is.


----------



## Michel1980 (Jul 24, 2014)

Turbo went "bad" after how many miles?!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

nebojsa said:


> Does a check engine light come in more than one colour.I had seen check engine lights over the years on other cars but can't remember what colour.I was told that check engine light comes in 3 colours white,orange and red depending on what the problem is.


I've always seen them orange on every make I've owned.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I remember one car where the check engine light came on white during the startup self test but orange if it was reporting an error. Other than that alway orange or red depending on the car.


----------

